# Why does my budgie have something in its eye



## Chubbybudgie559 (Apr 18, 2021)

Hi I got my budgies a few months ago but my blue budgie had something in its eye so I just thought it was a feather, but then a few months later I was worried because it spreaded a bit now I am just worrying if anyone could help me please I don’t want to lose my budgie here is a photo I took a few days ago.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I do not see anything wrong with the eye, what are you referring to?


----------



## Chubbybudgie559 (Apr 18, 2021)

Cody said:


> I do not see anything wrong with the eye, what are you referring to?


In right corner there is something and it it also something near his nose


----------



## Chubbybudgie559 (Apr 18, 2021)

View attachment 256476


----------



## Chubbybudgie559 (Apr 18, 2021)

You can’t really see it but there is a yellowish brownish thing next to his beak I really with that someone can help me


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I can see a very slight discoloration but the picture is not sharp enough in detail to see what it might be. How long has it been there?


----------



## Chubbybudgie559 (Apr 18, 2021)

Cody said:


> I can see a very slight discoloration but the picture is not sharp enough in detail to see what it might be. How long has it been there?


I’m pretty sure it’s been there since I got him


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I do not see anything worrisome in the pictures.
However, if you are concerned about the bird's eye then you need to take it to an Avian Vet. 
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*


----------

